# Strongest Pro-Bodybuilder ??



## Testosterone (Dec 13, 2003)

Who's the Strongest Pro-Bodybuilder competing at the Olympia Level?

1. Greg Kovacs
2. Markus Ruhl
3. Gunter SchlierKemp
4. Ronnie Coleman
5. Quincy Taylor


----------



## Mudge (Dec 13, 2003)

Trevor Smith and Kovacs for bench press, maybe Ronnie for deadlift. Squat - no idea, Ronnie is up there I'm sure.

I didn't vote because its entirely too vague and not many people know what these guys lift.


----------



## Flex (Dec 13, 2003)

Ronnie is no doubt the overall strongest. the guy would do well in powerlifting if he chose to. in fact, i bet he has more "strength endurance" than most powerlifters. (he can bench 250 75x's). many people can't do 75 pushups.

you forgot about Johnnie Jackson. He "only" weighs in at 220 during the competition, and he deads over 800.  he does weighted dips/pullups with 4, yes FOUR, 45lb plates strapped to him for reps.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 13, 2003)

Trevor collects equipment all over the world that is sturdy enough to put up with his workouts, this includes leq equipment with 2,000 pound ratings, and so on. He can talk equipment like one would talk stamp or coin collecting, he can talk about Nautilus machines from the 70s or you name it.

Here is his under 765 pounds, he was 410 pounds here, I believe he is 6'5".

Reportedly Kovacs can also incline 700 for reps.


----------



## Testosterone (Dec 13, 2003)

What the Fuk! And I thought that Ronnie os the king!
BTW, are these strong men genetically gifted or they just bombard in the gym & in the kithcen??



> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Trevor collects equipment all over the world that is sturdy enough to put up with his workouts, this includes leq equipment with 2,000 pound ratings, and so on. He can talk equipment like one would talk stamp or coin collecting, he can talk about Nautilus machines from the 70s or you name it.
> 
> Here is his under 765 pounds, he was 410 pounds here, I believe he is 6'5".
> ...


----------



## Mudge (Dec 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Testosterone *_
> What the Fuk! And I thought that Ronnie os the king!
> BTW, are these strong men genetically gifted or they just bombard in the gym & in the kithcen??



Trevor hangs out with Dorian Yates if that helps tell you anything 

Gifted, full of drugs, and eating like a mother f'er. I dont know his natural bodyweight, but I would not doubt 10k calories easily.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 13, 2003)

I dont really have any, I just grabbed these online and trimmed them.

Try:
http://www.google.com/search?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&q=trevor+smith+bodybuilder

World Harris looks freakier, but is only 5'8" I think, and I dont know his strength.


----------



## Flex (Dec 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> "If the bar aint bendin your just pretendin."
> 
> [IMG2]http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=474410[/IMG2]



haha good quote mudge


----------



## Flex (Dec 13, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Gifted, full of drugs, and eating like a mother f'er.



and you forgot the most important thing.........hard ass work


----------



## Mudge (Dec 13, 2003)

True, the way to the top is all of the above.


----------



## big mac 72 (Dec 14, 2003)

Imo Kovacs isnt Olympia caliber. He has done a few shows, placed last and dropped out of a few. I think thats why Muscletech dropped him from their adds, Worlds largest and strongest bb. He is big and strong as a ox but not Olympia caliber. The rest of the guys on the list have competed at the O.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 14, 2003)

> Tyler Hobson, the owner of Pendulum, customized the machine to meet my rather powerful legs and built me a machine with a special 1:1 ratio in such a fashion that 1000lbs. on this machine would feel the same as a 1000lbs. squat. Tyler modified it so it can hold up to 1800lbs. would should keep me happy for a while seeing how the world record in the squat is still barely over 1000lbs.


----------



## Testosterone (Dec 14, 2003)

Jacked Muscle or Jacked Fat, Whatever you say, He's brute of a strength phenomenon!


----------



## Testosterone (Dec 15, 2003)

IS Trevor and American Bison or a British Bison ?


----------



## Mudge (Dec 15, 2003)

I'm assuming he may be a Brit, but he is in Nevada it looks like, where all the rest of the big guys live now (that or Thailand).


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Dec 15, 2003)

apparently if you look real hard, there are two guys in that photo..i think it's one of those optical illusions tho


----------



## gopro (Dec 16, 2003)

Ronnie hands down. If Ronnie focused on powerlifting he would break all records. At about 4% bodyfat he squats 800 for reps, front squats 600, deads over 800, benches and inclines 200 lbs dumbells like they were made of cotton. He is insane. I mean, 4 weeks from a show and he squats with over 800! If he let himself go up to about 320 and did some powerlifting, I can only imagine where he'd end up.


----------



## Flex (Dec 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Ronnie hands down. If Ronnie focused on powerlifting he would break all records. At about 4% bodyfat he squats 800 for reps, front squats 600, deads over 800, benches and inclines 200 lbs dumbells like they were made of cotton. He is insane. I mean, 4 weeks from a show and he squats with over 800! If he let himself go up to about 320 and did some powerlifting, I can only imagine where he'd end up.



thank you Gopro 

finally someone is in their right mind........


----------



## Mudge (Dec 16, 2003)

I still say Trevor would slaughter him.


----------



## Flex (Dec 16, 2003)

i thought we were talking pro BB's that compete in shows (i.e. Mr. Olympia). if so, Ronnie is the strongest by far, no question.

i don't know who this trevor guy is. does he compete?


----------



## Testosterone (Dec 16, 2003)

Yeah Thats True. But why would GroPro say if Ronnie was to compete in Powerlifting, he would shatter all records!
Had he been in Powerlifting, he would have been rubbing his shoulders with other giants like Trevor (In that case, I believe that Trevor would slaughter him, as Mudge said)

BTW, I've been hearing about Greg Kovas to be the strongest ProBodybuilder! 

.





> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> i thought we were talking pro BB's that compete in shows (i.e. Mr. Olympia). if so, Ronnie is the strongest by far, no question.
> 
> i don't know who this trevor guy is. does he compete?


----------



## Mudge (Dec 16, 2003)

Kovacs can incline press over 700 for reps, thats about the only lift I know of his. Supposedly he makes his wife load and unload all plates.


----------



## Flex (Dec 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Kovacs can incline press over 700 for reps, thats about the only lift I know of his. Supposedly he makes his wife load and unload all plates.



700lb incline for reps......is that supposed to be impressive obviously that's a shitload, but i still think Ronnie is the strongest (600lb frontsquat for starters). Ronnie can also flatbench 250lb over 75x's.  

and making his wife unload and load the plates??? whether its true or not, that very well may be the funniest thing you've ever said mudge 

i still don't know who this Trevor guy is. he is obviously strong as hell, but is he a BB? does he compete? or does he just do strongman/powerlifting shit?


----------



## Testosterone (Dec 16, 2003)

Trevor--Strongman or Powerlifting shit? Whatever you may call him, he's more powerful than Ronnie.
Ronnie may be the most powerful guy among his Professional bodybuilding community, but outside he's no match for those guys who regularly compete in World's Strongest Man Championships.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> Ronnie can also flatbench 250lb over 75x's.



225 x 75 = 731 bench

Since Trevor is English I dont know the extent of his competition stats, like World Harris it is hard to find information about him, although a mod on another board is friends with World supposedly.


----------



## gopro (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> I still say Trevor would slaughter him.



Probably not, but even if he could beat him, let Ronnie go to Trevor's bf% and Ronnie would smoke the sh%t outta him.


----------



## gopro (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Testosterone *_
> Yeah Thats True. But why would GroPro say if Ronnie was to compete in Powerlifting, he would shatter all records!
> Had he been in Powerlifting, he would have been rubbing his shoulders with other giants like Trevor (In that case, I believe that Trevor would slaughter him, as Mudge said)
> 
> ...



Ronnie=strongest pro bber
Ronnie=potential to be strongest powerlifter, although he could beat most right now without even using powerlifting form, practicing powerlifts, using supersuits, or having double digit bf%.

If Ronnie wanted to he would hand Trevor his ass.


----------



## Flex (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Testosterone *_
> Ronnie may be the most powerful guy among his Professional bodybuilding community, but outside he's no match for those guys who regularly compete in World's Strongest Man Championships.



dude, the topic of the thread was strongest pro BB. hence, guys who COMPETE at the pro level.

I dont care about Trevor. is he Mr. Olympia? does he compete in Ironman comps with teh likes of Cormier, Levrone, Ruhl, Gunther, Dex, Johnnie, Priest and all of those guys that compete regularly?

he may be stronger than Ronnie, and he may not be, but i wasnt comparing Ronnie to the strongmen guys. 

and to quote gopro again "Ronnie=potential to be strongest powerlifter, although he could beat most right now without even using powerlifting form, practicing powerlifts, using supersuits, or having double digit bf%.

If Ronnie wanted to he would hand Trevor his ass"


----------



## PreMier (Dec 17, 2003)

This thread is frickin hilarious!  I voted for Markus Ruhl, because I heard he was uncommonly strong for his size, and prob one of if not the strongest.  I would also place Matt Duval up there on the list.

If you want to talk about strong guys, the #1 is Mariusz Pudzianowki.  The previous is Svend Karlsen.  Both of theese guys would put RC to shame sorry to say.

Here are some pics of Mariusz: http://www.pudzian.pl/english/galeria.php#

Here are some of Svend: http://www.power-viking.com/hovedsider/pictures.html


----------



## Mudge (Dec 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> This thread is frickin hilarious!  I voted for Markus Ruhl, because I heard he was uncommonly strong for his size, and prob one of if not the strongest.



Since he is bigger than everyone else, he could be average strength for his size! Perhaps you saw that picture of him straining under the load of a 25 pound one arm bicep curl


----------



## gopro (Dec 18, 2003)

Again, talking regular bodybuilding lifts...squat, deads, presses and variations of each, and bodyfat being equal, Ronnie would kill everyone, anywhere, anytime. Lets see, if Ronnie could deadlift 805 for 2 five weeks out of a show with no supersuit or special equipment or powerlifting technique AND squat over 800 for reps four weeks from a show in the same manner, on could only imagine what he could do if he let his bodyfat hit 12-14%, practiced lifting primarily for strength, did not exhaust himself with many sets of reps before, wore a supersuit, etc. What, maybe a 1300 lb squat, 1100 lb deadlift, and bench press with 300 lbs dumbells if they made them....hmmmmmmmm.


----------



## OmarJackson (Dec 18, 2003)

i wonder what ronnie could leg press.


----------



## gopro (Dec 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Yeah Buddy! *_
> i wonder what ronnie could leg press.



A building.


----------



## derekisdman (Dec 18, 2003)

Could he literally press a ton?


----------



## Mudge (Dec 18, 2003)

If he sat far enough back sure.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Dec 18, 2003)

read an article in Flex i think that said that Gunter does a ton easily !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mudge (Dec 18, 2003)

With enough guys doing 1500, its not hard to believe.


----------



## gopro (Dec 18, 2003)

Well, I regularly use over 1000 lbs as part of my workout weights so I'm quite sure that there are many pros that can double that for a rep or two.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Dec 18, 2003)

yea i do 2000 lbs with 1 leg !!!!


hahaha


----------



## Mudge (Dec 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> Well, I regularly use over 1000 lbs as part of my workout weights so I'm quite sure that there are many pros that can double that for a rep or two.



Since Trevor runs a grand with one leg, I dont see why not


----------



## gopro (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Since Trevor runs a grand with one leg, I dont see why not



Just curious...does he use complete range of motion, b/c leg press is one of the most "abused" exercises around. People always say..."yeah, I put on 10, 12, 15 plates a side for 10 reps!" Then you watch them and they come down 3 inches. I make sure my knees are BURIED in my chest on ech rep and doing it any other way is a partial in my book. Some guys that claim a 1000-1500 lb leg press often will have trouble with half that in full range!


----------



## Mudge (Dec 19, 2003)

I dont know, but I will see how much the video is. I also put my knees into my chest, but I have been liking the hack squat machine lately. I know what you mean though as I see plenty of people pile on more weight and hardly get any motion out of it, I am not assuming he is a jackass like that but I guess I have to find out. When you watch Ronnies video, while he is wicked strong, some of his lifts are very sloppy/short range of motion.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 19, 2003)

Bodybuilding.com - Gear UZR Magazine - Trevor Smith Interview - 400 Pounds And Growing!


----------



## gopro (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> I dont know, but I will see how much the video is. I also put my knees into my chest, but I have been liking the hack squat machine lately. I know what you mean though as I see plenty of people pile on more weight and hardly get any motion out of it, I am not assuming he is a jackass like that but I guess I have to find out. When you watch Ronnies video, while he is wicked strong, some of his lifts are very sloppy/short range of motion.



Not his ass to the floor 600 lb front squats...or his 200 lbs dumbell presses...or his 500 lb bent rows. 

But there is a difference, as I'm sure you would agree, between cheating to simply say you can move more weight, and cheating b/c through years of experience you find a certain "groove" for an exercise that works best for you.

I know that if someone were to watch ME train that they would see some exercises done "textbook" and others that would look like "cheating" rather than what is really "my groove."


----------



## PreMier (Dec 19, 2003)

Trevor, RC, JC are feking HUGE!  I cant believe the vascularity in RC's arms...  Look how big Jay looks too


----------



## Mudge (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gopro *_
> or his 200 lbs dumbell presses...



Watching him row is crazy, but his dumbell presses seemed a bit off to me, mostly his dumbell laterals though. I'm not putting him down, as far as strength goes he is nuts, again I would site reference to the rows like there were donuts on the end of the bar.



> cheating b/c through years of experience you find a certain "groove" for an exercise that works best for you.



I agree, the more time I spend with movements I am feeling more natural in performing them. I seem to go low on the chest with presses compared to alot of people, no pain here so I'm happy with it.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Dec 19, 2003)

i think that guy is just a swollen pussy !!!!

he doesnt have the muscle that jay and ronnie have ....


----------



## Mudge (Dec 19, 2003)

If you mean the Zen-master 4th degree black belt, he seems like a cool guy to me. Maybe you are the pussy, jealous? Or if he is a pussy I can't imagine what you must be.

Look at those arms, he is huge.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 19, 2003)

After looking through the pics again... I am thinking World Harris is the biggest...


----------



## Mudge (Dec 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> After looking through the pics again... I am thinking World Harris is the biggest...



For his height World looks unreal.


----------



## PreMier (Dec 19, 2003)

Where did you get that pic from Mudge?

The one of World.


----------



## Mudge (Dec 19, 2003)

I have a variety of pix saved on my home computer from another board, where a mod there claims to know him. I can email the pix if you like, mudge @t cyber-rights.net


----------



## PreMier (Dec 19, 2003)

Cool, e-mail sent


----------

